# [Q] Wifi Scanner Hidden APs, is there an app for this?!?



## onesolo (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello,

Is there an Wifi Scanner App that can scan Wifi hidden APs and display those same APs ?!?!

Until now, I used about 3 to 4 Wifi Scanner apps, but none of them seems to scan any hidden APs...
I removed my home AP (it doesn't broadcast the SSID) from the phone's wifi list, and when I try to search for it with the several wifi scanner apps, none found my SSID as well dozen of others hidden SSIDs near my home... (that I know are out there...)

I'm coming from WinMo, and the 2 or 3 apps that I worked with, all of them had this feature. I found this very strange...
Is this a google policy, or suddenly  the app makers forgot about this feature?!?!
I say this cause, on winmo I used the Wififofum app, and the same app in android lacks the ability to show hidden SSIDs...

Is there any app out there that can do this??


----------



## ParrotSquawk (Nov 23, 2010)

Try WiFi Analyzer 2.5.1


----------



## khaytsus (Nov 23, 2010)

ParrotSquawk said:


> Try WiFi Analyzer 2.5.1

Click to collapse



Yeah, I was going to wait until I got into work to check, but I'm 99% sure Wifi Analyzer shows them, plus it's damn awesome for channel planning.


----------



## onesolo (Nov 23, 2010)

ParrotSquawk said:


> Try WiFi Analyzer 2.5.1

Click to collapse



I tried but it doesn't show hidden SSIDs

It was the first app that I use since I began using android on my old Touch HD, but only know I realize that it doesn't show hidden SSIDs...

I tried Wifi Analizer, G-Mon, Wififofum and none will display them...

What a big ashame... this was the last thing that I didn't expect not to have on a linux based mobile OS... or google has a policy do disable this type of scan (Apple does have one, does not even allow an app to do kind of wifi scan...) or it's developer's fault...


----------



## khaytsus (Nov 23, 2010)

onesolo said:


> I tried but it doesn't show hidden SSIDs
> 
> It was the first app that I use since I began using android on my old Touch HD, but only know I realize that it doesn't show hidden SSIDs...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop with the FUD, Wifi Analyzer DOES show hidden SSIDs.  Period. I just checked it here.  All of our corporate AP's are hidden to make it more annoying and difficult for us to navigate the already silly set of parameters required to get online wireless without any actual increased security....


----------



## onesolo (Nov 24, 2010)

What FUD?!?!?!

At my home and here at my work, two APs that I manage myself and both are not broadcasting SSIDs, if I remove from my Wifi Networks lists (in android settings) they simply don't show up on Wifi Analyzer!! I'm not lying about this!!!

Of course, if you have your hidden APs on the Wifi Networks they will also show on Wifi Analyzer... it's simple as that...

Another test, 
With Wififofum working on Windows Mobile (on a Touch HD) at home (I live in a home building near other home buildings), I gather more than the double Wifi networks (most are hidden) than I get with Wififofum or Wifi Analyzer in Android....


----------



## Maverick_TN (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm having the exact same problem with my HTC thunderbolt.


----------



## k1mu (Apr 16, 2011)

That's because that's how WiFi works. 
An access point sends out periodic broadcasts announcing itself. If SSID hiding is enabled, those broadcasts don't have the SSID included. 

So how can software tell what the SSID is? By waiting for a system to associate with (connect to) the AP. The connecting system transmits the SSID of the system it's connecting to as part of the association handshake. Software that watches for these connections can tell you what the SSID is for that AP. The problem is that at home you've probably got very few new connections being set up so you may have to wait for a very long time to catch a SSID. At a workplace, it's much more likely you'll catch the SSID in a short period of time.

I use WiFi Buddy on my dinc and it seems to work fine.


----------



## onesolo (Apr 21, 2011)

I think what you are telling is almost irrelevant ... The thing is... By default Android don't reveal any hidden SSDI. If it by default/design or any security measure by google, I don't know...
Too bad no developer won't code an app to do this (if possible to do)
Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## Maverick_TN (Jun 22, 2011)

Windows mobile will show hidden wireless access points and routers that have broadcast SSID disabled, they show up as a hardware address, you can connect to them if you know the name.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## onesolo (Jun 22, 2011)

Maverick_TN said:


> Windows mobile will show hidden wireless access points and routers that have broadcast SSID disabled, they show up as a hardware address, you can connect to them if you know the name.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Right... but I also can connect to a AP or WIFI Router that has broadcast SSID disabled in Android... the same in (old) WinMobile...
What does not exist in Android, is that there's no 3rd apps that can show those AP and Wifi Routers with broadcast SSID disabled... it beyond me...


----------



## Maverick_TN (Jun 23, 2011)

Exactly.... You would figure that Wifi Analyzer would show it as good as it is. But sadly, it and everything else doesn't :-(
Hard to plan for channel usage if you can't see what else is operating in range unless its broadcasting.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Park82 (Aug 18, 2011)

So still no app to show hidden networks?


----------



## mystikal87 (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you tried WiEye ??


----------



## RaJ35h (Oct 23, 2011)

*Solution found without exclusive app - Needs ROOT access though.*

I have a XPERIA X10 mini, rooted, running Android 2.1 update 1.
At home I have setup a wifi network, that has a non-broadcasting SSID.

Though I have setup my phone to connect to this SSID, my phone will report the Access point as "not in range, remembered".

When the Router is configured to broadcast the SSID, my phone will automatically connect.

Here I will describe the steps I followed to enable my device to detect a non-broadcasting SSID.

1. ROOT your Android Mobile
2. Get a tool to browse through the system areas of android
I used Shell Commander (to complete it smoothly). I shall explain why, later.​3. Navigate to /data/misc/wifi/
In shell commander, you have a graphical folder navigation.
        The command will be cd /data/misc/wifi​[You can skip the next step of taking backup]
4. For backing up, copy the file wpa_supplicant.conf preserving its attributes.
This is the reason I needed shell commander.
        The command will be, cp -p wpa_supplicant.conf wpa_supplicant.conf.bak​5. Edit the entry for the non-broadcasting network in the wpa_supplicant.conf file.
The content will be as below.​
            ctrl_interface=wlan0
            update_config=1

            network={
ssid="No Broadcast SSID Main"
            	psk="SsIDMainPassword"
            	priority=17​            }

            network={
ssid="SSID2"
            	scan_ssid=1
            	psk="password2"
            	priority=14​            }

            network={
ssid="SSID 3"
            	scan_ssid=1
            	psk="password3"
            	priority=15​            }
​        add scan_ssid=1 to the non-broadcasting entry


            ctrl_interface=wlan0
            update_config=1

            network={
ssid="No Broadcast SSID Main"
*scan_ssid=1*
            	psk="SsIDMainPassword"
            	priority=17​            }

            network={
ssid="SSID2"
            	scan_ssid=1
            	psk="password2"
            	priority=14​            }

            network={
ssid="SSID 3"
            	scan_ssid=1
            	psk="password3"
            	priority=15​            }
​save the file.​6. Enable the Wireless in your mobile.

Having done this, the WiFi connection, corresponding to the edited entry, will be connected even if not broadcasted (provided the Access Point is indeed available).

Points to be noted while doing this.

The wpa_supplicant.conf file should retain all its attributes as is. While saving the file, if the permission group changes from "*wifi*" to "*root*", as it did for me, you will never be able to enable WiFi ever again. There is no way you will be allowed to set the user group for the file to "*wifi*", as such a group is stated to be invalid. In shell commander, I was able to retain the attributes, but had problems when I used ES-Explorer.

The double quotes (") around the SSID name and the Password are necessary. While saving in Shell Commander, the double quotes were not saved. I forced it to include quotes, by putting a backslash escape sequence (\").

Hope this helps.

r/\\J35h


----------



## theles (Dec 26, 2011)

*+info*

Hi there.

If I understood it right, despite the fact that your explanation is quite complete, it doesn't apply to this case.

What they're looking for is a app that shows what hidden SSIDs are available for connection. Not a way to connect to it.

By the way, anyone have an app to suggest?


----------



## RaJ35h (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, I am sorry for mistaking it.
I might be wrong here, but when an access point is not broadcasting, isn't it supposed to be hidden from those who scan for available APs?

Also it will be nice to have an app that does the entire process I had explained with a single check box that says "Connect even if not broadcasting". 
I am a programmer. But I have not learnt to create Android apps yet  .

r/\\J35h
XPERIA X10 mini
[ROOT]


----------



## poglad (Sep 12, 2012)

Despite allegations of FUD etc., onesolo is correct. It's a "feature" of Android - See issue 10305 at Google Code - rather than a problem with any of the scanning apps per se.


----------



## chatfan (Sep 22, 2012)

There is a WiFi scanner that shows up hidden APs that it's not broadcasting it's SSID finally?

Thanks

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------

There is a WiFi scanner that shows up hidden APs that it's not broadcasting it's SSID finally?

Thanks


----------



## bionicbone99 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Solved?*

Hi, has anyone ever found a solution to this?

I have an old Access Point currently sending out a hidden SSID signal as an open network (as a test). I can connect to it via my laptop because I know the SSID.

However, all the android software I try on my Galaxy Tab 2 does not see it, even those that "say" they detect interference on channel show the channel as being clear.

I agree with what is said above, what use is this method of detection if there can be several signals on channels that are not being shown. I understand that the SSID is only transmitted during a device connection, with that in mind I have got my laptop consistently trying to connect. 

Incidentally, my Windows 7 laptop can see the signal as "Other Network", and when running inSSIDer v2.1 it detects many details include the valuable information of Channel, Signal, It also provides the encryption, MAC address and vendor so this information must be available!!


----------



## onesolo (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello,

Is there an Wifi Scanner App that can scan Wifi hidden APs and display those same APs ?!?!

Until now, I used about 3 to 4 Wifi Scanner apps, but none of them seems to scan any hidden APs...
I removed my home AP (it doesn't broadcast the SSID) from the phone's wifi list, and when I try to search for it with the several wifi scanner apps, none found my SSID as well dozen of others hidden SSIDs near my home... (that I know are out there...)

I'm coming from WinMo, and the 2 or 3 apps that I worked with, all of them had this feature. I found this very strange...
Is this a google policy, or suddenly  the app makers forgot about this feature?!?!
I say this cause, on winmo I used the Wififofum app, and the same app in android lacks the ability to show hidden SSIDs...

Is there any app out there that can do this??


----------



## chatfan (Dec 13, 2012)

*inSSIDer v2.1*

no solution for findind SSID hidden yet...

could you share this software for Windows named: inSSIDer v2.1

I need it

thanks





bionicbone99 said:


> Hi, has anyone ever found a solution to this?
> 
> I have an old Access Point currently sending out a hidden SSID signal as an open network (as a test). I can connect to it via my laptop because I know the SSID.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bionicbone (Dec 13, 2012)

chatfan said:


> no solution for findind SSID hidden yet...
> 
> could you share this software for Windows named: inSSIDer v2.1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, it's a free download, sadly xda don't think I've posted enough yet to provide you the link.actual however if you Google metageek  and inssider you'll find the download.

Kev


----------



## trey32 (Aug 31, 2013)

if you wan't see hidden networks install Cyanogenmod with JB 4.2.2. it is showing to me hidden SSID as "*?*"


----------



## onesolo (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok, just to say that, Wifi Analyzer, I don't remember since when, but now it shows hidden APs, as a "?"


----------



## scandiun (Aug 10, 2014)

onesolo said:


> Ok, just to say that, Wifi Analyzer, I don't remember since when, but now it shows hidden APs, as a "?"

Click to collapse



I've tried it and doesn't work. Probably your device has the ap saved from before.


----------



## manoj357bm (Feb 9, 2017)

You should try inSSider app, if you are still having problem in getting hidden SSID


----------



## newbreedsoftware (Mar 17, 2017)

if the NIC on your device supports monitor/promiscuious mode, do the following:

download Linux Deploy
install Kali Linux
learn how to use Kali Linux
Profit

reason being: in order to find the name of a hidden SSID, you must send de-authorization packets to a client thats connected to the hidden SSID so when they connect back you are gifted with the name!


----------

